
‘Get Ready for Brexit’ Campaign Launched - HK3
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/get-ready-for-brexit-campaign-launched
======
rvz
> Launch of largest ever government public information campaign to get public
> and business owners ready for Brexit.

While I accept the result here, this is basically the end of the UK tech
industry. __*

I would have hoped for better news than this, but it seems that Brexit will
wipe out the 'talent' that is in the UK and will make the job search for 'tech
skills' even scarce.

Looks like the hedge-funds are just going to get alot richer.

 __* If a no-deal Brexit happens that is.

------
DerDangDerDang
"Based on your responses, you do not need to take any action to prepare for
the Brexit deadline of 31 October 2019."

Thanks, but I think I'll start my panic buying now - if only to avoid the
rush.

